# Rechnername auf Desktop anzeigen



## KlaDi (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mal in einer Firma gesehen, das man bestimmte Informationen vom Rechner immer auf dem Desktop anzeigen lassen kann. Es sah so aus, als ob das in den Hintergrund "integriert" ist. Weiß jemand wie das funktioniert? Bzw. welches Tool dafür benötigt wird? Ich bräuchte das ganze für Windows XP-Rechner.

Also ich weiß das man solche Sachen wie Rechnername, IP-Adresse anzeigen lassen konnte.

gruß klaus.


----------



## Navy (2. Oktober 2008)

http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/sysinternals/bb897557.aspx


----------

